
Social engineering at its best or "How to Get Into Any Club" - andreyf
http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Get-Into-Any-Club-14234755
======
jackdied
so they spend who knows how much on a four-letter domain and then require a
newer version of flash than every other video site on the internet? Brilliant.

